# Watts A2C Intelliflow Automatic Washing Machine Shutoff Valve



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

I landed a job with a condo association installing Watts A2C Intelliflow Automatic Washing Machine Shutoff Valves in the units. They had suffered numerous water damage claims from leaking washing machines and burst hoses in the past. 

Several years ago they wanted the Watts FloodSafe Washing Machine Hoses installed based on the recommendation of their insurance company loss prevention specialist. I had recommended against installing the hoses as the supplied water pressure was borderline high (75 psi) and would cause false trips. I had also told them that the hoses offered no protection from leaking washing machines as well. But what does a plumber know compared to an insurance company loss prevention specialist? :whistling2:

So after a couple of years of people complaining about the false trips, people removing the hoses and changing them out to regular hoses, and several more water damage claims from leaking washing machines, they called ready to go with the plumber's recommendation.... :thumbup:

Here are some crappy pics from my phone, wish there was a flash as the lighting by the washers are terrible... Used my Flashlight to get the pictures...










They were using separate valves so I had to move the supplies closer together. Also installed 1/4 turn ball valves on the hot and cold supplies to isolate the washing machine valves.


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

Great recommendation. I have learned recently that all work has a cost, and it can be paid anytime. This is another example of someone over-paying because they did not listen to the plumbing expert and chose instead to listen to a bureaucratic pseudo-expert. 

I like the idea of that device. What pray tell is the cost? 

I hope you got a bonus for that. How many were installed?


----------



## evan (Dec 10, 2010)

I like the idea of this device too. However, I've only heard bad things about this unit.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Indie said:


> I like the idea of that device. What pray tell is the cost?


They typically go for around $250, we got them for $190....
they are paying about $650 each and if the hoses are being changed $690 each...



Indie said:


> I hope you got a bonus for that.


Commission so yes it was a bonus...:laughing:



Indie said:


> How many were installed?


So far 22 out of 125 have been installed...
The property manager has several other condo associations they take care of so at this point there is a pretty good possibility that we will do many more.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

evan said:


> I like the idea of this device too. However, I've only heard bad things about this unit.


We had some problems with the early ones a few years ago but they seem to be pretty good now.


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

Redwood said:


> They typically go for around $250, we got them for $190....
> they are paying about $650 each and if the hoses are being changed $690 each...
> 
> 
> ...



Boo-yah


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

I've been installing these for about 10 years without any issues.

In Condo situations we also provide a stainless pan for the clothes washer that is trapped and protected with a BAP adapter and trap primer.

These precautions help me sleep better at night.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

Redwood said:


> They typically go for around $250, we got them for $190....
> they are paying about $650 each and if the hoses are being changed $690 each...
> 
> 
> ...



I got a pretty good bulk rate from my Supply House when we went in and installed 34 or 35 of them at a lakefront condo, I think I got 'em for $150.00 -- We also installed Grohe volume controls as additional shut-offs.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Widdershins said:


> I got a pretty good bulk rate from my Supply House when we went in and installed 34 or 35 of them at a lakefront condo, I think I got 'em for $150.00 -- We also installed Grohe volume controls as additional shut-offs.


Yea, Many of you probably see better supply house pricing than we see here in CT....

The office is working finding better pricing for the next go round...


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

Redwood said:


> Yea, Many of you probably see better supply house pricing than we see here in CT....
> 
> The office is working finding better pricing for the next go round...


 I generally buy the A2-WB which includes a wall box and then Grohe 29-034 volume controls with generic trim about 6" below the wall box.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Redwood said:


> Yea, Many of you probably see better supply house pricing than we see here in CT....
> 
> The office is working finding better pricing for the next go round...


 




I've never seen those W/M safety valves. I thought that $ 250.00 was pricey. Even $ 190.00 seems high. I guess $ 650.00 for an install is reasonable if you don't have to cut walls open or reconfigure the copper water lines too much. And you're installing (2) ball valves as well. But probably if you guys charged more than you are, you wouldn't have gotten all the other work. That's good that you landed 150 units to do...:thumbsup:


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Yes all of the units have the pipes exposed outside of the wall for 5-6' before the existing single valves. All of the installations will require the pipes to be moved closer together a couple of inches to fit the valve.

Pricing was geared to the big picture of landing the entire job.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

*how do they work>>??*

Redwood....just what do they do anyway??

are they automatically shut off at that controll and only allow water to flow through into the washing machine when only power is called for??

or do they just sense a break and shut down after the flood has started??

they really ought ot have SS hoses on those things
does it not amaze you how they can spend that much money and still find a way to be tight asses and basically screw themselves???:laughing::laughing:...


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Master Mark said:


> Redwood....just what do they do anyway??
> 
> are they automatically shut off at that controll and only allow water to flow through into the washing machine when only power is called for??
> 
> or do they just sense a break and shut down after the flood has started??


They do both...

The water only turns on when the washer is running. When you first activate the unit the automatic valve calibrates to the washer and even those that draw a current when off can be used. The sensor calibrates to the standby current draw then turns on the valve when additional current is drawn.

There is also a sensor that goes in the pan or, on the floor, which will detect water and shut the valve down.

These are older condos and they had numerous water damage claims, They had initially required the FloodSafe braided stainless steel hoses but had many complaints of false trips and many of the residents had removed them. They also had additional claims from washer standpipes overflowing, leaking machines, and damaged pans. They have a fairly high property turnover and the movers were not always careful in placing the washers in the pan damaging them.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

Redwood said:


> They also had additional claims from washer standpipes overflowing, leaking machines, and damaged pans.


 I think part of the problem with standpipe overflows is that Plumbing Codes haven't kept up with the evolving technology.

Newer clothes washers discharge far more rapidly than older models did.

The UPC still allows a minimum 18" standpipe, which is woefully undersized and easily overwhelmed by a newer model clothes washer.

Another outdated code requirement is requiring the trap to be 6" above the floor -- That requirement dates back to the days of cast iron durham p-traps, which had a tendency to rot out when they came into contact with soil.


----------

